# Christmas Cheer



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Dec 26, 2010)

Phoenix Lodge N0 648 PHA Texas "Christmas Cheer 2010" Feeding 10 Families


----------



## koricua74 (Dec 29, 2010)

From the brothers of Saint James Lodge #71 Temple, TX


----------



## poppatattoo (Dec 30, 2010)

Very nice Brothers


----------



## Benton (Dec 30, 2010)

Good looking group of men!


----------



## robbster2004 (Jan 8, 2011)

Greetings from El Paso, Tx Sunset Lodge No. 76


----------



## Bro Jaime Solis (Jan 16, 2012)

Christmas toy drive


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow! Great work Brethren!!


----------

